# Piano Technique



## Oneiros

Just found this free online book about piano technique - it looks very good so far.

http://members.aol.com/cc88m/PianoBook.html


----------



## 4/4player

This will definitely aid me in my piano learning experience! thank you very much...I hope I become better..I've been teaching myself for 2 days now,lol

4/4player


----------



## SonicShinji

Im at page 200 now. I have never read a book like this before in my life, it has vanished lots of myths! I still need to try out the advices on the piano for some time to finally judge the book, but anyway, the ammount of correct advices in this book is enough for me to consider it something everybody should read!

I would really appreciate that you read it, so that we can discuss it!


----------



## Oneiros

I haven't read it all, but so far the advice seems good. I'm definately going to practise hands separately a LOT more, and also memorising.


----------



## SonicShinji

You have no idea how that helps! Ive been trying for a couple of days only HS and its helped a lot to clean some mistakes. Not only that. Ive always been taught to play with curled fingers and thought spread fingers was just something you could use for some special legato moments. I was also taught only the thumb under way of playing. Using spread fingers and starting to use thumb over has relaxed my hands a LOT. Im just starting, but I can already feel the difference.

I cant really fully understand the 3 ways of spread fingers hand positions : Pyramid, Spider and full spread. If someone understands them and could post some pics doing those hands I would be grateful.


----------



## toejamfootball

damn I got excited.. link is down after a year 

nevermind, sometimes it works.. sometimes it dosnt.


----------



## Krummhorn

Here's the updated one, toejamfootball:

It appears to be the table of contents:

http://members.aol.com/chang8828/contents.htm

Kh 

Dohh!! You beat me to the punch ... lol


----------



## toejamfootball

Yeah, Too bad I dont have a Piano (Or keyboard damn AC Adapter broke) oh well.. I think I am going to hold off on Piano until I move to AZ. I am going to focus on Bass and learning more scales then when I move to Arizona and take up Piano I will have more knowledge


----------



## Pianoforte

I've just downloaded the PDF file. I wont be getting much sleep for a while!

Thanks for the updated link Krummhorn.

Does anyone have any feedback on this book.

cheers,

Jamie


----------

